# Springmaid 1/12/2014



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Caught 4 croakers on fishbites from 7 to 1. Pier closes next Sunday for repairs until March.









Snagged a good bit of lead today though. Better than sitting on the couch.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

RJ, somehow, apparently you know more about the pier closing than I do....knock it off...We just started the proccess today. It will be up to the contractors & SAFETY. Anyoneone wondering about it , please call. The main area is the end of the pier, but there are other areas in the center first, so until they're done, I dont know what to tell everyone until they get started. K I will keep the updates coming.....


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

SpringmaidKeith said:


> RJ, somehow, apparently you know more about the pier closing than I do....knock it off...We just started the proccess today. It will be up to the contractors & SAFETY. Anyoneone wondering about it , please call. The main area is the end of the pier, but there are other areas in the center first, so until they're done, I dont know what to tell everyone until they get started. K I will keep the updates coming.....


Just what somebody working in the gift shop told me scooter.

Never got my flounder pics, so im going to fish Apache due to this transgression.


----------



## slayer54 (Jan 22, 2013)

rj you would like it better up there.. better pier to fish.. friendlier staff. kingfishing a lot better up there. more kings caught and kingfishing friendly, plus a bait tank to use, and nets to land your flounder too..


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

slayer54 said:


> rj you would like it better up there.. better pier to fish.. friendlier staff. kingfishing a lot better up there. more kings caught and kingfishing friendly, plus a bait tank to use, and nets to land your flounder too..


Im sure that is all true but until Apache gets closer to my house or I bulid a rocket sled Ill be reluctant to fish there.
I jump on 707 and I hit SM in under 5 minutes if the backgate doesnt hold me up.


----------



## qcangler (Mar 9, 2009)

Now that was funny! opcorn: Springmaid all the way baby!!!:fishing:


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

Springmaid pier is still partially open to fishing & spectating. They are working on the pilelons(sp). & are slowly moving to the end. There is a chance that the pier may be closed a day or 2 at a time, I don't know, it will be up to the contractors. If you're wanting to come out, I'd suggest calling first. I will try to keep this all up to date, thanks, K


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

SpringmaidKeith said:


> Springmaid pier is still partially open to fishing & spectating. They are working on the pilelons(sp). & are slowly moving to the end. There is a chance that the pier may be closed a day or 2 at a time, I don't know, it will be up to the contractors. If you're wanting to come out, I'd suggest calling first. I will try to keep this all up to date, thanks, K


I ran by Saturday with the intention of snagging some weights and saw the crane midway on the pier and made a uturn.
Keep us updated as best as you can Keith, turn the fish switch on please.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

RJ & everyone, the contractors are toward the end of the pier now, so at least 2/3 to 3/4 of the pier is open. Also, the pier is only open until 5pm for now. They are moving faster than expected (hopefully I didnt jinx them). Will keep all updated as I can. RJ, I'm still looking for that fish switch. K


----------

